# RIP Milo



## Allie~Cat (Jun 24, 2009)

My poor Milo lost his battle with Chronic Renal failure on September 9th. I still cannot believe he is gone.
He was a very sick boy and I am happy that he didn't suffer long. But at the same time I miss him so much. He was my boy and buddy.
Milo you were the best kitty ever. :sad2 
This shot was from 2 days before we had to euthanize him.


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

RIP sweet Milo.

How old was the handsome little guy?

I'm sorry you lost him. atback


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

my sympathies to you. RIP beautiful Milo.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He was a very handsome kitty gentleman. It leaves such a hole in your life when you lose them.
Would you like to tell more about him? How you got him or some of the special things he did?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry you lost your little friend. I wish you peace. God bless.


----------

